# Ban "lockers" from EVERYWHERE.



## epicelite (Nov 27, 2009)

Can we ban people advertising "lockers invites1!1one111!1!!1!" in their sig, or anywhere?

Sereously.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Nov 27, 2009)

Seriously, it does get annoying. I know GameFAQs has Lockerz on their banned word filter, and last I checked 4chan was handing out permabans.

If anyone wants to know more about this 'Lockerz' PM me and I'll send you an invite


----------



## Raika (Nov 27, 2009)

Filter the word "Lockerz" to "Smurf" just like what they did to another word.


----------



## redact (Nov 27, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Filter the word "Lockerz" to "Smurf" just like what they did to another word.


pedo >

but seriously though epicelite, why do you care if it's in somebody's sig, ignore it. the annoying lockerz mentions are when somebody creates a new topic about something like, for example banning lockerz references or something...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 27, 2009)

at the risk of sounding stupid. WHAT is a Locker?


----------



## Raika (Nov 27, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> at the risk of sounding stupid. WHAT is a Locker?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 27, 2009)

real funny found out myself what it is A SCAM


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 27, 2009)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> Seriously, it does get annoying. I know GameFAQs has Lockerz on their banned word filter, and last I checked 4chan was handing out permabans.


what a hypocrite you are you should be banned on the spot!

I 2nd the ban idea!


Spoiler



starting with YOU


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2009)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, "Snork." 

That was a confusing couple of weeks.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 27, 2009)

why sigs i mean the sigs are ok only new topics should be banned and for all thinking its a acam itsnot.
also again the sigs are ok i mean yournotpostion pr0n or anything if you dont like it you have 2 options:
dont view those users posts/topics
when you see it written lockerz invites just smash your computerscreen
i an snot annoying man are you guys so pissd by lockerz also im not gonna removie from my sig too it got 11 people to join for me


----------



## luke_c (Nov 27, 2009)

I agree, completely sick of seeing the word Lockerz everywhere, Sigs, posts, everything, it should be gone.


----------



## Opium (Nov 27, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> I agree, completely sick of seeing the word Lockerz everywhere, Sigs, posts, everything, it should be gone.



I've added a filter for Lockerz and lockerz that changes the word. I don't know if it's working though. It might take a moment to kick in. No reason to ban it though!

*edit* Not working yet. Although it should....hmm. Maybe in a few minutes it'll clear it out.

*edit2* Still not showing up. Oh well you lockerz guys might be safe then


----------



## Raika (Nov 27, 2009)

Lemme test.
Fuzzy kittens
... Fuzzy kittens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fussy kittens


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 27, 2009)

fussy kittens
meh atleast my sig is safe


----------



## luke_c (Nov 27, 2009)

fussy kittens
EDIT:


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 27, 2009)

you only blocked the words destroy the sigs as well!


----------



## T-hug (Nov 27, 2009)

Just ban it outright it's annoying and clutters the forum.


----------



## Opium (Nov 27, 2009)

I think people should be able to post what they like in their sigs as long as it isn't viruses, illegal content or pornography. When it's in a sig it's out of the way. If it were in general posts however that's a different matter.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 27, 2009)

i'm gonna put porn in my sig just to se what happens


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2009)

Meh, I may just take it out of my sig anyway. I've pretty much given up on the "Lockz". They have a limited supply of prizes and way too many people jumping for it. It's already hard enough getting it as a Z-Lister, but if you're a normal user like me, it's impossible.


----------



## epicelite (Nov 27, 2009)

Can we ban people advertising "lockers invites1!1one111!1!!1!" in their sig, or anywhere?

Sereously.


----------



## luke_c (Nov 27, 2009)

EVADING THE FILTER NOW ARE WE?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 27, 2009)

Opium said:
			
		

> I think people should be able to post what they like in their sigs as long as it isn't viruses, illegal content or pornography. When it's in a sig it's out of the way. If it were in general posts however that's a different matter.
> 
> ^This. Completely this.
> 
> ...




Notice the word *venture* (I made it really big so it's easy to spot), that's what lockerz is, a venture, if you can make a little moneyz or whatever, that's fine, as long as it's not illegal, and _Lockerz is not illegal._

Listen, I'm no fan of multi-level marketing, I'm not a Lockerz user or supporter, but if we start banning things like that, you will soon be unable to sell your broken consoles that you bought from ebay and fixed. In other words, NO MORE *VENTURES*.

You are perfectly welcome to turn signatures OFF while browsing our forums. Just go to your control panel, click *Board Settings*, and choose "No" for the option *Do you wish to view members signatures when reading topics?*


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 27, 2009)

How about when people start spamming the shoutbox with it and constantly talk about it in their posts, obviously to advertise they are giving invites? That is what is happening. If people are allowed ads in their sigs whats the point of gbatemp being ad free? I would rather look at ads from gbatemp as I know its helping the site rather than some idiot who is abusing gbatemp.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ban Swagbucks or any of those other sites that claim to give you shit for points from doing survey's as well, it's really quite annoying. If I want to see advertising I would just log out of my account.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Nov 27, 2009)

Opium said:
			
		

> I think people should be able to post what they like in their sigs as long as it isn't viruses, illegal content or pornography. When it's in a sig it's out of the way. If it were in general posts however that's a different matter.


I disagree with you. What is a signature really supposed to be? A signature distinguishes you from other people. Having Lockers links everywhere does not show who you are and is just plain advertising for the wrong reasons. If it was a link to a personal blog, I would not be against it.


----------



## Whizz (Nov 27, 2009)

Lóckerz and all those other sites require people to spam it all over the place, so it's best to stop it as soon as possible... because you know, it expands. And before you know it you get this.


----------



## luke_c (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 27, 2009)

i said sory and taht you can delete those posts


----------



## luke_c (Nov 27, 2009)

Well why did you do it in the first place? This is one of the reasons why "it" was put on filter.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 27, 2009)

My point was that if you ban all "advertising" then the slippery slope notion envelopes even an "advertisement" for your web site that you worked so hard on and want everyone to see, or the song you wrote that you want everyone to hear.

I am currently "advertising" my music in my sig. Sure, it may be free, but it benefits me in any commercial ventures that I may want to pursue later on, so it is an advertisement.

Lockerz sigs are a necessary evil, unless you want all links to anything off-site banned in the sigs.


----------



## Raika (Nov 27, 2009)

C'mon now, fussy kittens has already been filtered to fussy kittens. If someone begs then just warn em, not a big problem.


----------



## dice (Nov 27, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Lockerz sigs are a necessary evil, unless you want all links to anything off-site banned in the sigs.



No it isn't, you make it sound like banning Lockerz links will cause all other links to implode.


----------



## luke_c (Nov 27, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Precisely. Surely a exception of some sort can be made for "it".


----------



## dice (Nov 27, 2009)

I've added "Lóckerz" to the ban filter, feel free to post variants of the word so that they can be banned.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 27, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, I guess then we change the forum rules, and make a special case exception for Lockerz, then the Lockerz fad dies out and gets replaced by something else and we make a special rule exception for that, etc.. and so forth.

Let's keep the rules as consistent as possible, so that we don't HAVE to make exceptions for every fad that comes down the pike. It makes the forums easier to manage, and it makes the forum rules consistent, so that the rules you signed up under aren't changing every 2 months.

For christ's sake, it's not like lockerz logos burn your eyeballs out or anything, ignore 'em. We shouldn't have to make a rule exception for everything you don't like. Like I said, I don't like Lockerz either, try to figure out why I seem to be championing this stuff, and maybe you'll see my point.

Also, Dice, I love you. I mean that in a totally heterosexual way.


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 27, 2009)

I think your making it sound harder than it is to implement a rule against it mthrnite, I mean there is a rule against mentioning rom sites all you have to do is ban people talking about they kind of sites. I will make my point again if the users spam us with ads, why do gbatemp not do it to make more money for the server? It doesn't make any sense. 

gbatemp always state they will always be ad free for it's members yet they allow their members to spam each other with ads that they are against?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> t's not like fussy kittens logos burn your eyeballs out or anything



It ruins the quality of the site! members start making short posts then they mention lockers on purpose to hide the fact that they are doing it.

This post was sponsored by Snickers! get some nuts!


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 27, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> I've added "furballs" to the ban filter, feel free to post variants of the word so that they can be banned.



Lockerzz
Lockerzzz
L ockerz
L.O.C.K.E.R.Z
L.ockerz
L.O.ckerz
L.O.C.Kerz
L.O.C.K.E.rz
L.O.C.K.E.Rz
l o c k e r z
lolkerz
lockerzinvites
Locerz
Lokerz
"fussy kittens"
Lockers
fussy kittens
L ockerz
lo ckerz
loc kerz
lock erz
locke rz
Locker[z]
The list goes on...


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 27, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> My point was that if you ban all "advertising" then the slippery slope notion envelopes even an "advertisement" for your web site that you worked so hard on and want everyone to see, or the song you wrote that you want everyone to hear.
> 
> I am currently "advertising" my music in my sig. Sure, it may be free, but it benefits me in any commercial ventures that I may want to pursue later on, so it is an advertisement.
> 
> fussy kittens sigs are a necessary evil, unless you want all links to anything off-site banned in the sigs.


Well, we allow on-site advertising through the trading forum, however I believe that is different because it is legitimate sales between members of this forum and not items being promised to people for free that might not even be available.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 27, 2009)

Is my sig ok?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 27, 2009)

I find this a bit stupid. Why ban it from a signature? It shouldn't bother you. It's not like a picture with the word "fussy kittens" pops up in your face. It isn't intrusive. It's okay to ban fussy kittens ads from threads but from a signature. That's plain stupid.  If we're going to ban fussy kittens from signatures, we might as well ban any form of so-called "advertisement" in signatures.

Edit: Oh c'mon. Changing L.O.c.K.E.r.z to fussy kittens? A bit stupid, don't you think.


----------



## epicelite (Nov 27, 2009)

Can we ban people advertising "lockers invites1!1one111!1!!1!" in their sig, or anywhere?

Sereously.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 27, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> Is my sig ok?


No, it's against the forum rules due to size. Pick one, delete the other.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey, mthrnite. I was just listening to your song (the one in your sig.) It's great. Love the tune! The name suits the song well.


----------



## luke_c (Nov 27, 2009)

Funny how the only people complaining about the filter is the people with it in their Signatures :|


----------



## stab244 (Nov 27, 2009)

I really don't get how fussy kittens relates to "fussy kittens"... In all honesty, I normally just glance over sigs anyways. The posts are more important...

Guess I'll take down my sig now if it hasn't been taken down yet...


----------



## watex5 (Nov 27, 2009)

Lockers is just...bull...sugar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I got like 120 points and EVERYTHING is ALWAYS "More Soon"


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 27, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Funny how the only people complaining about the filter is the people with it in their Signatures :|


Then I'll go ahead and complain about the filter. It's silly and should be removed. We have moderators on this site. We don't need no stinkin' robots.

edit: Thanks Revolutionize, more to come!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 27, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Funny how the only people complaining about the filter is the people with it in their Signatures :|


Maybe that's because they're the only people who care about Locker.z.


----------



## stab244 (Nov 27, 2009)

I just realized something... Those of us with an invite site could just link to it without having to mention "fussy kittens" at all... I think this is just getting kind of stupid now. There's no way to cover every single possible way people are going to try to get invites from here.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 27, 2009)

I care just a little about "it", but not a lot.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 27, 2009)

i like fussy kittens


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 27, 2009)

Løckerz


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 27, 2009)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> I think your making it sound harder than it is to implement a rule against it mthrnite, I mean there is a rule against mentioning rom sites all you have to do is ban people talking about they kind of sites. I will make my point again if the users spam us with ads, why do gbatemp not do it to make more money for the server? It doesn't make any sense.
> 
> gbatemp always state they will always be ad free for it's members yet they allow their members to spam each other with ads that they are against?
> 
> ...



The problem here is what could be and should be considered an ad. Lockerz could be banned under the "no begging" forum rule, but then where does that end? If you've written a guide to wii hacking and want to promote it, do it in your sig. Sigs are for promotion, either self promotion i.e.: THIS IS ME!, or promotion of a cause (breast cancer awareness? BANNED!), or anything else that isn't strictly advertising GBAtemp, all would be banned. I personally don't want to do away with sigs. I think this is a small problem that is getting blown out of proportion by the counter-trend of HATING LOCKERZ.

You are completely correct about the short posts "just so they can see my sig" thing, but that's what we have moderators and report buttons for.

My initial point remains, that to single out one venture means to single out all ventures, and personally anyway, I'm not against ventures in sigs.

Lockerz will go away soon enough and be replaced by something else, it's the nature of MLM. At that point, I'm sure we'll be having this discussion again, only about MYPONYPOINTS.COM or something.

..and just to be clear. Staff has already had a discussion and made a decision about Lockerz, and come to the decision that it is allowed in sigs and profiles only. All dissent from this decision will be duly noted of course, but for now, you're stuck with it, it isn't against the rules.


----------



## Raika (Nov 27, 2009)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Løckerz


I see what u did thar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lockerz


----------



## zuron7 (Nov 27, 2009)

We are doing what youre doing.
You sell things in your siggy and don't let us put a fussy kittens word.
Ok i'll take it out.

vv how's my sig?


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 27, 2009)

It shouldn't be removed from our Sig.


----------



## Law (Nov 27, 2009)

We should ban everything but solid blocks of colour with a border from signatures.


----------



## Minox (Nov 27, 2009)

As far as I'm considered I'm tired of all mentions of Lockerz in normal posts, sigs I do not care about so let the obsessed people keep their obsessions there.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 27, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> We should ban everything but solid blocks of colour with a border from signatures.


----------



## purechaos996 (Nov 27, 2009)

lol 
*looks at sig*


----------



## Blue-K (Nov 27, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> > We should ban everything but solid blocks of colour with a border from signatures.


Yeah, let's ban 99.999% of GBATemps Signatures! This will speed up the Forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(This post is also a test to see if I removed that Kitty from my Sig...)


----------



## epicelite (Nov 27, 2009)

Can we ban people advertising "lockers invites1!1one111!1!!1!" in their sig, or anywhere?

Sereously.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 27, 2009)

Blue-K said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed! The forum will be much faster that way. And no spam! Who cares about signatures anyways? It's not like anyone pays attention to them!


----------



## stab244 (Nov 27, 2009)

Meh... It's not like I get that many invites from here anyways, so I'll just keep it out of my sig for now...


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 27, 2009)

lockerz

^ a perfect example on how to evade the word filter (and bbcode parsing: [i][/i])
In other words, don't put all your time in adding the words


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 27, 2009)

I'd ban all advertising of these kind of things.


Saying that if the rules were up to me there would only be like 20 active members. I'm just that much of a shit.


----------



## stab244 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I'd ban all advertising of these kind of things.
> 
> 
> Saying that if the rules were up to me there would only be like 20 active members. I'm just that much of a shit.


20 members at a time or ever?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 27, 2009)

Why block it?  If you don't like it, then disable viewing signatures.  It's a dang sig, nothing more.


----------



## epicelite (Nov 28, 2009)

Can't we just say "NO PYRAMID SCHEME SITES!" and get it over with?



			
				shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Why block it?  If you don't like it, then disable viewing signatures.  It's a dang sig, nothing more.


Because maybe I want to see all the sigs that are no about kittens because some of them are fun.


----------



## Shinryuji (Nov 28, 2009)

epicelite said:
			
		

> Can't we just say "NO PYRAMID SCHEME SITES!" and get it over with?


I think that is the thing that gets fussy kittens, it can be considered a pyramid scheme.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 28, 2009)

epicelite said:
			
		

> Can't we just say "NO PYRAMID SCHEME SITES!" and get it over with?



We already do that. Lockerz isn't a pyramid scheme, it's multi-level marketing. There's are differences between the two, not the least of which is the fact that pyramid schemes are illegal, whereas MLM is not. The distinction may seem like a fine one, but in the end, with Lockerz, there is not a required money investment involved, you just have to sucker a bunch of people to join, waste a lot of your time, and lose the respect of your friends.

Market saturation should hit pretty soon and it'll all be over with anyway. Make sure you get in quick on the MYPONYPOINTS.COM when it goes live though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(inb4 time is money)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 28, 2009)

i thought spam wasn't allowed on this site? well that's what this shit is SPAM! sooooo?


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 28, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> i thought spam wasn't allowed on this site? well that's what this shit is SPAM! sooooo?


A quick search of "spam" in the forum rules didn't turn up any results for me. Care to try again?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## vergilite (Nov 28, 2009)

fussy kittens

EDIT: ZOMG LOLZ


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 28, 2009)

You guys must not have anything else ta whine about right now, huh.  Seriously, let it go.  If you don't like something in someones sig, guess what?  You have no control over that(unless you're part of the staff, of course).  What they put in it is their own choice.  Not yours.  So please, stop your whining about fussy kittens


----------



## MadClaw (Nov 28, 2009)

TBH i've already sent 61 invites, And I dont want anymore people on the site, cause that means MORE PRIZES FOR ME, i already gotz a psp and a ps3 DD SO SCREW YOU PEOPLE, NO INVITES FOR YOU


----------



## nitrostemp (Nov 28, 2009)

loockerz fags


----------



## saxamo (Nov 28, 2009)

THIS! Ban the cancer that is fussy kittens to fine invite websites.

[edit] LOVING the filter Hahaha!


----------



## Advi (Nov 28, 2009)

fussy kittens is the cancer that is killing the Internet.


----------



## Advi (Nov 28, 2009)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> fussy kittens is the cancer that is killing the Internet.


----------



## epicelite (Nov 28, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> You guys must not have anything else ta bitch about right now, huh.  Seriously, let it go.  If you don't like something in someones sig, guess what?  You have no control over that(unless you're part of the staff, of course).  What they put in it is their own choice.  Not yours.  So please, stop your bitching about fussy kittens



B& this guy for evading word filters!1!1!!1one111!!!!11!


----------



## epicelite (Nov 27, 2009)

Can we ban people advertising "lockers invites1!1one111!1!!1!" in their sig, or anywhere?

Sereously.


----------



## DozerGuy (Nov 28, 2009)

Its a scam that only benefits a few. Anybody offering you an invitation is only looking out for themselves and their own point count. Dont be fooled by temptation of the selfish.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 28, 2009)

DozerGuy said:
			
		

> Its a scam that only benefits a few. Anybody offering you an invitation is only looking out for themselves and their own point count. Dont be fooled by temptation of the selfish.


sounds like a pyramid scheme to me! any1 that actually falls for these invites is a braindead fucking moron! funny how the only people defending this are the ones doing it themselves their afraid they won't get any more invites from this site. go get a real job instead of relying on scams all your life you losers!

t.i


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 28, 2009)

@BladeDxl:YOur really pissing me off right now if you dont lie the sigs then go disable sigs for yourself and if you dont like fussy kittens just ignore poel who do you probabally dont even know what it is acctually so go sit under a tree and eat an apple just dont keep saying
fussy kittens sux removve the sigs... like a crybaby is the word L ockerz invites gonna damage your eyes?
NO right so i just wanna end this by saying:
Your a loser so dont call us and lockeks isnt a scam i have recieved a prize from them too.
Please find the back button on your browser and get out of this thread in a good fashion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Have a good day!


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 28, 2009)

just wondering, why is everyone typing about kittens anyway? and what the fish is a fussy kitten anyway??


----------



## elixirdream (Nov 28, 2009)

mrfatso,
is a word that was being filtered
it was pretty annoying
someone from IRC kept harassing me to join the foosy kitties

foosy kitties = post no.6


----------



## woodchuck78 (Nov 28, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> DozerGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about?  This thread is about banning L ockerz, not kissing their ass.  Maybe you should find the little red "X" button in the top right corner.
Have a Nice Day


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 28, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What are you talking about?  This thread is about banning L ockerz, not kissing their ass.  Maybe you should find the little red "X" button in the top right corner.
> Have a Nice Day


im saying that now the staff has decided that the sigs are ok and its over they banned the word and said their not gonna do more so everyone can stop bitching about it and im gonna request the thread to be closed now


----------



## woodchuck78 (Nov 28, 2009)

Marketing has reached a new low.  Oh, well I'm sure I signed and clicked my privacy away years ago.


----------



## Seyiji (Nov 28, 2009)

Ah yes the never-ending struggle to rid the forum of pyramid schemes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fight on Brothers


----------



## Rebound (Nov 28, 2009)

I like to enter fuzzy kittens everyday and get my ptz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,  i managed to get a ps3 out of my fuzzy kittens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was very happy

I hope to enter fuzzy kittens every day for a long time


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2009)

Rebound said:
			
		

> I hope to enter fuzzy kittens every day for a long time








That just sounds so wrong...


----------



## woodchuck78 (Nov 28, 2009)

Seyiji said:
			
		

> Ah yes the never-ending struggle to rid the forum of pyramid schemes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1

"Give a hoot, Don't pollute" the forum with marketing scams.


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 28, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> mrfatso,
> is a word that was being filtered
> it was pretty annoying
> someone from IRC kept harassing me to join the foosy kitties
> ...



I see, i thought it was something meaningful, so its another spam word that gets filtered, but was noticed and abused to death.


----------



## zeromac (Nov 28, 2009)

fuzzy kittens

EDIT: LOL xD


----------



## lolzed (Nov 28, 2009)

fuzzy kittens is the best random thing i've heard
oh it works lolz fuzzy kittens


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 28, 2009)

This thread has become pointless. Ranting about Lockerz, and the people who use it, is just as much a waste of space as begging for invite-takers.
"Lockerz people are teh loosers!" is not rational discourse, and it seems that's where we're at in this thread at the moment.

Make a rational point, and back it up, and I'll try to answer it in kind. Otherwise, don't post in this thread.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 28, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> This thread has become pointless. Ranting about fuzzy kittens, and the people who use it, is just as much a waste of space as begging for invite-takers.
> "fuzzy kittens people are teh loosers!" is not rational discourse, and it seems that's where we're at in this thread at the moment.
> 
> Make a rational point, and back it up, and I'll try to answer it in kind. Otherwise, don't post in this thread.


First intelligent post here


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2009)

I hate fuzzy kittens, I mean really hate it.  Seeing the threads and shoutbox spamming gets my back up and I want to start flaming people (I already have done once, sorry Ace!).  Hell, it's even spread to places like Facebook where there's a whole "PM for invites" group.  I don't have a problem with it being in peoples sigs though EXCEPT when it's a huge graphical signature.

If it's just one line of normal size text you don't even really notice it amongst the sea of text.  Some people use their graphic allowance to make a huge sig with a huge "fuzzy kittens" ad.  That does get on my tits.

Just throwing my opinion out there, mostly cos I like to talk alot (heh) but also cos I'm another one that's sick of seeing fuzzy kittens everywhere.  It's become such an epidemic I'm actually expecting people to start paying for primetime advertising on telly soon.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 28, 2009)

L0ckerz is just a fad that will burn itself out eventually and collapse. Admittedly it is massively annoying, I dont think I have seen so many spam thread for invites involving one site as long as I have been here. But really all they are is an annoyance, that quickly get locked or disappear. So its not really worth all this aggravation, even if I blanket ban was introduced people would still make the threads for invites and so on. You know how people are about reading the rules, and if someone hasn't gotten the hint by now that making a L0ckerz thread is not cool they never will. 

Just leave it, threads will be closed, people will be warned, until this thing eventually dies and is forgotten.


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 28, 2009)

These *PH33r StufF lulz* sites usually don't work until lots of strain, money spent, shitty offers completed.


----------



## epicelite (Nov 27, 2009)

Can we ban people advertising "lockers invites1!1one111!1!!1!" in their sig, or anywhere?

Sereously.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 28, 2009)

Look, I have an account there, I have a fucktonne of PTZ too.
But I'll never get anything with said ptz for several reasons:

1) They are always out of stock
2) They still haven't fixed the password reset (what, 3 months now)
3) They're using Apache on a shitty server, if they want it to be better, they should switch to lighttpd
4) This "board" of members isn't gonna benefit anyone outside said board.
5) They are a company with no clear business plan. BUST.


Just ban it already, the people are tricking themselves into thinking they'll get stuff (if anyone wants my autodaliesbot just ask, automaticly does shit)
Pretty much every popular forum I see made an exception for "this one site" BECAUSE its bigger than other sites. BECAUSE every 8yrold thinks they'll get a free wii.

Also, if you don't have enough irl friends to get zlisted, then you should go back to your cave anyways.


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2009)

What PharaohsVizier said, why not make one huge kittens thread and lock any other threads about it? I'm sure people have some legitimate feline-related questions that aren't advertizing or spamming. "What should I get", "my points are stuck at 'Pending'", "halp plz"; stuff that shouldn't be banned because it's not (technically) against the rules, but is close enough to fuzzy propaganda to annoy other people, and should therefore be confined to one general kitten discussion thread, stickied somewhere. 

In closing, have some fuzzy kittens.


----------



## stab244 (Nov 28, 2009)

Jeez those images are big... At the very least they don't stretch the screen...

And even if *you* don't get anything doesn't mean that the site isn't real or that the site is a scam. It just means you're unlucky. With all the people on the site now (jeez redeems make the site lag like hell), it's a miracle the site doesn't just fall apart. For an upstart they are doing pretty well.

And for those who care, they say the site will always be in stock when it finally opens in a few days.

And another thing: It's freaking free stuff with no strings attached. Try finding that anywhere else.


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2009)

stab244 said:
			
		

> no strings attached


You don't quite grasp what that phrase means, because it definitely can't be applied to Fuzzy Kittenz here. 


Incidentally, kittens love string.


----------



## stab244 (Nov 29, 2009)

Only things that I can think of right now is giving up your address and time to get your stuff.


----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2009)

They have you running around advertizing them. Merely having a referral link in your sig won't bring in enough clicks (and subsequently PTZ), so you have to spam the boards, join forums, create "inconspicuous" topics to get people to click your link and make you enough points to get a prize. Basically, you put time and effort into creating public exposure for them. That's quite a length of string right there. 

And as far as getting paid for posting ads is concerned, I prefer AdSense.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes make a thread for L ockerz and let us talk about it there people who dont like fuzzy kittens can keep their @$$s outta that thread i mean its a perfeact idea even dsdatabase has one why not us


----------



## luke_c (Nov 29, 2009)

Because it's stupid, pointless and no one else wants it.


----------



## Raika (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't get why Lockerz is so popular...


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 29, 2009)

acctually everybody who has fuzzy kittens invites in their sig and is a member of fuzzy kittens too would want it it would reduce the spam only to that thread please mods give it a chance if thingsgo crazy lock it


----------



## luke_c (Nov 29, 2009)

The filter's already been placed and all the mods agreed to it, so let's just leave it at that, if you don't like, it, tough luck.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 29, 2009)

Im cool with it...


----------



## Jdbye (Nov 29, 2009)

Filtering the word would be funny at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shouldn't people be allowed to talk about what they like? Sure, it's a gaming forum, but there are non-gaming sections and as long as they talk about it in the appropriate sections, unless it goes under one of the other general rules like spam, I can't understand how anyone could suggest banning people for it.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 29, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> acctually everybody who has fuzzy kittens invites in their sig and is a member of fuzzy kittens too would want it it would reduce the spam only to that thread please mods give it a chance if thingsgo crazy lock it
> Don't hold your breath waiting for it. For the time being _this_ is the Lockerz thread. A thread dedicated to Lockerz would get huge and unwieldy in less than a day I'm sure.
> 
> QUOTE(luke_c @ Nov 29 2009, 08:41 AM) The filter's already been placed and all the mods agreed to it, so let's just leave it at that, if you don't like, it, tough luck.


I didn't agree to it, I don't think it's necessary.

Basically, we've got two major camps here; the lockerz lovers and the lockerz haters, with a smattering of people in the middle that can see both sides of it.

Lockerz Haters: Just know that this is a transient problem, it will go away on it's own.
Lockerz Lovers: Keep it in your sig, and know that if it's too gaudy, I'll delete it. A text link is fine, a small logo.. ok, anything more than that.. *poof*.

Staff continues to discuss the issue in our ivory tower. You should not consider me to be a mouthpiece for any other staff, as there are disagreements on how to handle these sorts of things. For now though, it's spelled out pretty clear I think. In the future, when Lockerz is extinct and MYPONYPOINTS.COM rules the earth, we will likely have a more solid ruleset to handle it in a more expedient fashion.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 29, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> I don't think that has anything to do with the discussion.  fuzzy kittens seems to work for some people, it doesn't work for others, that contributes absolutely nothing to whether fuzzy kittens should be acceptable or not.
> 
> I think there can be a healthy amount of discussion on fuzzy kittens, but there is also a lot of spam.  Is it possible to suggest just one gigantic fuzzy kittens thread, and if you see anything that is remotely fuzzy kittens related, just merge into that giant thread?
> 
> Honestly if you guys keep wiping out the threads, there's no real indication that discussion of fuzzy kittens is prohibited.  A newbie at GBATemp or even some members who haven't heard of it might not realize it isn't allowed.  Pair that up with everyone having it in their sigs, you might as well mislead them into thinking it is alright to talk about it.


They should really just do that.

Anyone here that hates "fuzzy kittens" is because they couldn't get anything last redemption...  I GOT A WII.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Minox (Nov 29, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> PharaohsVizier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but that's some crappy logic you got there. I would happen to be on of those that hates every mention of said site, but like most other people who dislikes it I am not a member on said site meaning that your logic fails right there.


----------



## stab244 (Nov 29, 2009)

If you're a hater just because they aren't in stock, just wait until late December or possible even 2 days... If you're a hater just because of the spam, well... I can't exactly help you there.

EDIT: And how about my new siggy... Is it fine?


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 29, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> PharaohsVizier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jakob that really is crap logic. 
>.> I didn't get anything last redemption guess why because the redemption is when I'm a school. My school also has the library w/ computers closed at my break. For that matter I don't even have enough points worth getting anything. Personally I'm going to hate them once the 4x ptz prizes come out since it would take close to a year to get a psp, ipod, that flip hd camera. >.> Non z-lister wooo.


----------



## worlok375 (Nov 29, 2009)

stab244 said:
			
		

> If you're a hater just because they aren't in stock, just wait until late December or possible even 2 days... If you're a hater just because of the spam, well... I can't exactly help you there.
> 
> EDIT: And how about my new siggy... Is it fine?



No it's basically an advertisement in website form...

Mods correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## epicelite (Nov 27, 2009)

Can we ban people advertising "lockers invites1!1one111!1!!1!" in their sig, or anywhere?

Sereously.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 29, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, the prizes will cost a lot more, but there will be many more ways to earn points than just signing in, inviting and answering the dailies.


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 29, 2009)

I know I just don't like the hassle. We'll see depending on how fast the new ways to earn points are.


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 29, 2009)

stab244 said:
			
		

> And how about my new siggy... Is it fine?



Read title:
*Ban "lockers" from EVERYWHERE.*


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 30, 2009)

I love fuzzy kittens and fuzzy kittens


----------



## stab244 (Nov 30, 2009)

It's not as bad as my old signature... And I think I saw a few more sigs that had "fussy kitten" logos in them...


----------



## playallday (Dec 1, 2009)

I want fuzzy kittens.

EDIT: Yep, it works.
EDIT2: But I can still post images as I thought.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 5, 2009)

hehe fuzzy kittens


----------



## CasperH (Dec 9, 2009)

Yay for fuzzy kittens


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 9, 2009)

fuzzy kittens!

(Just in case you needed another guy to test it...)

Anyway, fuzzy kittens is a pretty good thing to have, but seeing it in everyone's signature makes me so mad that it makes me hate REAL kittens. This filter makes my day.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## anaxs (Dec 9, 2009)

i dont reall care if it gets banned now since im done with that shit. I just dont get why some people are getting annoyed by the sigs of other people.


----------



## Shinryuji (Dec 9, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not true, because it is not logic. There are no premises. It's just an opinionated statement. It is also, mostly, wrong.


----------



## Ferrariman (Dec 9, 2009)

Fuck that site, my points wouldn't even go up.


----------



## MadClaw (Dec 9, 2009)

People pissed about a chance to win free stuff for less than 1minute of your time a day?......rofl

also, you do not HAVE to invite people to get points.

ALSO:


----------



## Davess (Dec 9, 2009)

MadClaw said:
			
		

> People pissed about a chance to win free stuff for less than 1minute of your time a day?......rofl
> 
> also, you do not HAVE to invite people to get points.
> 
> ALSO:


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 9, 2009)

Wait.. so you guys added the filter, and now removed it? why? I only read half this thread..


----------



## BakuFunn (Dec 9, 2009)

Løckerz
Lôckerz
furballs
Løckërz
Lôckêrz
Lóckérz

l0©k3®z

It's actually quite easy to pass filters.
I don't even need international characters!

But seriously, someone has to somehow ingeniously stop the plague that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Woops, err, I meant 
fuzzy kittens.


----------



## Davess (Dec 12, 2009)

fuzzy kittens

Holy crow it works!


----------



## DSGamer64 (Dec 12, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> i dont reall care if it gets banned now since im done with that shit. I just dont get why some people are getting annoyed by the sigs of other people.


Because it's still blatant advertisement of a site that is not affiliated with GBAtemp and offers items that cannot be guaranteed to members. I was under the impression that there was to be zero advertising on this site as per the rules, the only advertising allowed to be posted is to sites run by contributing members of this forum such as blogs.


----------



## Aeladya (Dec 13, 2009)

Isn't that site a complete scam anyway? IIRC everything is always "fresh out" (Googled things for info, honestly didn't know what it was until about 10 minutes ago). Someone tried to advertise it on another forum I was on until I talked to one of the admins I am friendly with and he got it removed. Don't promote stupid scams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## epicelite (Nov 27, 2009)

Can we ban people advertising "lockers invites1!1one111!1!!1!" in their sig, or anywhere?

Sereously.


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 13, 2009)

fuzzy kittens is scam


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 13, 2009)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> Isn't that site a complete scam anyway? IIRC everything is always "fresh out" (Googled things for info, honestly didn't know what it was until about 10 minutes ago). Someone tried to advertise it on another forum I was on until I talked to one of the admins I am friendly with and he got it removed. Don't promote stupid scams
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, I know there's at least two people on GBAtemp itself who've gotten something, and I myself have gotten a game off of them as well.  It maybe a scam, but thats why you don't use your normal email.  Kthxbai.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 13, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Aeladya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a game and 3 ipod touch skins too


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Dec 13, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Fuck that site, my points wouldn't even go up.



That's because there's a display bug with newer members, you are still getting the points 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You guys shouldn't be getting so mad over this, people are technically allowed to have advertisements in their signature.

Also I got a wii/psp from there


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 13, 2009)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long didi it take your psp to arrivie i ordered mine in octobers restock and still dont have it


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Dec 13, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you cheat?


----------



## Raika (Dec 13, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lockerz suxx, go buy your PSP from a game shop, you get it immediately.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 13, 2009)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i swear i even got the second email that its shipped


----------



## alidsl (Dec 13, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Aeladya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use "[email protected]"


----------



## ` regret . (Dec 13, 2009)

Guys, the site is real but the invite spam is annoying, its on every forum I go on. I've gotten some stuff from fuzzy kittens though.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 13, 2009)

I must be living under a rock, only heard about that site recently. People shouldn't be spamming the forum with that crap anyway.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 13, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> I must be living under a rock, only heard about that site recently. People shouldn't be spamming the forum with that crap anyway.



But they *aren't* spamming the forum with it.  Merely putting it in their signatures.  And that's not breaking any rules.  And if someone wants to say it is, then putting *any* kind of link in your signature, or any kind of image unless you drew it yourself, is advertising too.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Dec 14, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Edhel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would also be true for alot of different usernames that include names of things, like (just an example not real) XxKingdomHeartsFreakxX.


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 14, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No you didn't.  You didn't order anything from fuzzy kittens when it was October 15th...  I invited you into the site like at November something.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 14, 2009)

pics or it didnt happen

with the box (they indecently use special tape on their boxes with their logo and name) and slip that it came with


----------



## Raika (Dec 14, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







...




What the heck?


----------



## kirby145 (Dec 14, 2009)

I got a psp and a watch from there, good site.


----------



## anaxs (Dec 14, 2009)

it does get annoying at times but watever
now that you guys named "it" fuzzy kittens its all good


----------



## prowler (Dec 14, 2009)

i got a locker


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Dec 14, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> pics or it didnt happen
> 
> with the box (they indecently use special tape on their boxes with their logo and name) and slip that it came with



I'll put up pics in a couple weeks when I get my wii.


----------



## epicelite (Nov 27, 2009)

Can we ban people advertising "lockers invites1!1one111!1!!1!" in their sig, or anywhere?

Sereously.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 14, 2009)

im active on a few sites that work on scamming these types of sites, weather legit or by any means necessary
and no one on any of the sites has gotten a 2nd confirmation yet

I find it very odd you were the only one that got one


----------



## Chaz. (Dec 14, 2009)

Is that lockers thing that  site where you do hundreds of offers and never get the points for it? Waste of time in my view, The only one I see useful is Goozex for all my game trading, other than that the rest are sh!te. I don't even want to bother with them.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 14, 2009)

no, its that site where you trade PTZ for free stuff
I'm not interested in that kind of sites though


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 14, 2009)

Chaz. said:
			
		

> Is that lockers thing that  site where you do hundreds of offers and never get the points for it? Waste of time in my view, The only one I see useful is Goozex for all my game trading, other than that the rest are sh!te. I don't even want to bother with them.




No on fuzzy kittens u sign in, get two points, then answer one question and get between 2 and 10.
thats all u have to do, then there is a variety of prizes. im gettin myself some Skullcandy headphones. ( Omg i took me a moth to get like 150 points yay )


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 14, 2009)

fuzzy kittens
hahaha thats awesome! 
fuzzy kittens
fuzzy kittens fuzzy kittens
fuzzy kittens


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 15, 2009)

1 good thing came from the hack all your bs sigs are now gone!!!!!


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 16, 2009)

alot of people didnt get that but instead they got an email how they found the people cheating and reset their account ptz set to 0 and canceled their ordered prizes


----------



## zeromac (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol if you guys head over to Locker's facebook, read the comments of the newest post, its halarious that so many people got owned


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 16, 2009)

serves them right


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 16, 2009)

Wait, the site got hacked?


----------



## zeromac (Dec 16, 2009)

Nah lockers just got retarded and couldnt keep what they promised


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2009)

HAHA, I knew Lockerz sucked from the beginning!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 16, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> HAHA, I knew Lockerz sucked from the beginning!


i knew it was a big fucking pyramid scam from the beginning too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



looks like the filters aren't working now too


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2009)

fuzzy kittens comes out as fuzzy kittens now?

Well, I suppose fewer people will make stupid threads about it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Nope, filter still works for me.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 16, 2009)

Lockerz


----------



## ` regret . (Dec 16, 2009)

Chaz. said:
			
		

> Is that lockers thing that  site where you do hundreds of offers and never get the points for it? Waste of time in my view, The only one I see useful is Goozex for all my game trading, other than that the rest are sh!te. I don't even want to bother with them.



Correction, no offers and you always get points. There are QUESTIONS though, questions like Favourite iPhone App, or favourite winter trend. And you always, always get credited.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 16, 2009)

weird lockez says the site is offline... so why bother if people are going bitch about!!m (man i'm really in a bad mood i'm swearing like freaking popeye!!) well blow my ass down!! LOL!!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 17, 2009)

Seriously guys.  Do you really have nothing better to do in your lives then whine about what someone puts in their signatures(which there aren't any right now) and what someone else does in their spare time?  Seriously; get a grip and let people do what they want.


----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Seriously guys.  Do you really have nothing better to do in your lives then whine about what someone puts in their signatures


Signatures are fine, but all the topics and threads and "click my link," "invitez pls ktnx" and such were really starting to irritate.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 20, 2009)

Closed it as I felt it wasn't going anywhere, just the same posts over and over.


----------

